# Ganguly questions Chappel's method



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 19, 2006)

Source: *content-ind.cricinfo.com/india/content/current/story/268907.html

So it begins again..Ganguly has opposed Chappel's coaching methods.  And I think he did the right thing, a thing he should have done a long time ago to a person who had backstabbed him.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 19, 2006)

exactly.. i hate chappel to the core.. the team has not won any major trophy's or even fared well.. he has unsettled the whole batting order and made the batsman lose his rythm which is the worst thing.. i think he should be sacked first and a better coach brought in.. no coach goes and starts complainin about the captain as soon as he joins the squad.. that to recommend a guy who holds the record wins as a captain of the side to first step down and to retire.. i really wish he is sacked as soon as possible..

i stopped following indian cricket in the recent times.. cos i think even bangladesh can perform better.. they cant win from any situation.. the whole team has collapsed totally after this idiot took over..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2006)

If you ask me, I hate Ganguly for taking it so hard on himself. Go on people, start pulling each others legs until the unders come out...


----------



## reddragon (Nov 19, 2006)

many hates Ganguly , many hates Greg . The result of the next world cup will select the one . ganguly was a great captain , Greg have something tooo . well  wait ..............time will tell  which G is god .


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 19, 2006)

i don tell ganguly is god.. but was best captain we had.. mayb his behaviour or watever is not upto the so called mark.. but then wat the other G is doing is that he is dismantling the whole team.. the rythm of the players is gone and is now very difficult to get back.. and on top of all these the politics involved in the selection is also there.. am not telling ganguly shld be made the captain again.. or shld be a sure player.. but i dont support greg mayb he was a good player.. but he is surely not a good coach..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 19, 2006)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> i don tell ganguly is god.. but was best captain we had.. mayb his behaviour or watever is not upto the so called mark.. but then wat the other G is doing is that he is dismantling the whole team.. the rythm of the players is gone and is now very difficult to get back.. and on top of all these the politics involved in the selection is also there.. am not telling ganguly shld be made the captain again.. or shld be a sure player.. but i dont support greg mayb he was a good player.. but he is surely not a good coach..



You question Sourav's behaviour? I am not going into the intricacies as to what is well-mannered and what is not, but surely the Australian G's behaviour is not. Well, how about this? In the last home series against South Africa in November 2005, there was a match at Eden Gardens, Kolkata. South Africa won that match due to a brilliant century by Graeme Smith. After the match some people outside the stadium were shouting anti-chappel slogans. And what Chappel (Chappal... ) did...he showed his right middle finger to them with slang indications. Now that is not civilized.  . And still BCCI did not throw him out of the country and appoint a new coach, preferably Indian or someone as nice as John Wright. Well, where Sharad Pawar is BCCI president, everything can happen. 

And I do not know why the question of behaviour comes in. We were discussing Sourav's comment on Chappal's coaching methods...


----------



## outlaw (Nov 19, 2006)

i hate ganguly thats guys got a lotta EGO problems


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 19, 2006)

outlaw said:
			
		

> i hate ganguly thats guys got a lotta EGO problems



I hate Greg Chappel/Rahul Dravid thats guys got a lotta EGO problems and other problems to boot.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 20, 2006)

*Long Live Dada...........dada will be back,back with a bang!*


----------



## eddie (Nov 20, 2006)

I loved the comment made by Sunil Gavaskar today. Greg Chappell's ability will be questioned in World Cup. He started just after World Cup with runner-ups. If he can make India reach the runner-ups position again then he did OK in his term...if he can get India to Win the world cup...he did brilliantly...but if India fails to do either...then it was a disaster. So time to wait and watch.

But, I liked the way Ganguly played his cards this time. He talked at the right time. India is in terrible state...loosing every match they play...with Yuvraj and probably Sehwag sitting out...we have no chance of winning in South Africa and he has just hit a century. Talking at this time is bound to bring attention to him. Good move...


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 20, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> I loved the comment made by Sunil Gavaskar today. Greg Chappell's ability will be questioned in World Cup. He started just after World Cup with runner-ups. If he can make India reach the runner-ups position again then he did OK in his term...if he can get India to Win the world cup...he did brilliantly...but if India fails to do either...then it was a disaster. So time to wait and watch.
> 
> But, I liked the way Ganguly played his cards this time. He talked at the right time. India is in terrible state...loosing every match they play...with Yuvraj and probably Sehwag sitting out...we have no chance of winning in South Africa and he has just hit a century. Talking at this time is bound to bring attention to him. Good move...


 
exactly and well said,I agree wid u!!!


----------



## outlaw (Nov 20, 2006)

both ganguly and greg are control freaks

thats why they coudnt work together


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 20, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> I loved the comment made by Sunil Gavaskar today. Greg Chappell's ability will be questioned in World Cup. He started just after World Cup with runner-ups. If he can make India reach the runner-ups position again then he did OK in his term...if he can get India to Win the world cup...he did brilliantly...but if India fails to do either...then it was a disaster. So time to wait and watch.
> 
> But, I liked the way Ganguly played his cards this time. He talked at the right time. India is in terrible state...loosing every match they play...with Yuvraj and probably Sehwag sitting out...we have no chance of winning in South Africa and he has just hit a century. Talking at this time is bound to bring attention to him. Good move...



And that means that Greg will have to make the Indian team as champions in World Cup 2007, then he would be regarded as a successful coach. Any other result would be a failure. But the way things are going keeping in view the recent results and the controversy within the team, I am not so much optimistic.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 20, 2006)

yep if the present team's gonna play world cup i'll surprised to see them in the super six


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 20, 2006)

I like Ganguly for his attitude!! Don't forget he was the one who went under the skin of all conquering Aussie side under Steve Waugh!! Even his off field mannerisms and pre-match ones irritated Waugh who usually used to be very calm and collected!!

Of course, his recent performances and form makes me feel that he is rightly sitting outside the team. But I really liked his captainship and leadership qualities! Don't forget his ways change a lot of things and during his captaincy, we reached the World Cup final and defeated all teams, except Australia!!


----------



## soham (Nov 20, 2006)

If you take into account recent performances, half the team should be out. There are players in the team who perform much worse than Ganguly but are still in the team. Its mere politics by the BCCI. Even the shifting of BCCI headquaters from Kokata to Mumbai is nothing but  favouritism towards the west.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 20, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> If you take into account recent performances, half the team should be out. There are players in the team who perform much worse than Ganguly but are still in the team. Its mere politics by the BCCI. Even the shifting of BCCI headquaters from Kokata to Mumbai is nothing but  favouritism towards the west.



And what about the role of BCCI not to give any matches to Eden Gardens on purpose? I think it is also another politics on BCCI's part. Most matches of the recent Champions' Trophy were held in Jaipur, Mohali and Mumbai without a single match on one of the best stadiums in the world, Eden Gardens.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 20, 2006)

yes thats totally right.. the venues were badly selected.. i also feel its all politics that come in here.. thats pretty sick.. because its a sport and not some way of getting the ownership of the world.. and as u said greg has a lot of ego which shld actually get him out of the team.. i liked bajii's mail when ganguly was in the limelight of problems saying greg shldn have sent such a mail.. thats right.. how wil other players go ask the coach how to improve their performance when he has just sent a mail to the BCCI telling them reasons to sack captain.. also i liked wright until he went back home and wrote indian summers.. anyway wat he says is the truth.. the politics ruin the game.. also the way the old chief selector worked was terrible.. and after his tenure was over he says "SELECTION process is bad in our country.." so what did he do? sit and just loot the money that the board made.. one thing that is certain is not me but atleast 50%-60% will agree that india went down after greg taking over.. i dont know why the BCCI doesnt see that.. maybe pawar made the maharashtra cricket board a better one.. but surely he is not making BCCI better.. or the team better.. if any of u remember nayan mongia was a very good and one of the best keepers we ever had.. he fell into the match fixing but was later found that he was not guilty.. but wat did he get to do? he retired saying "I waited for them to call me atleast once but it will not happen with the current functioning of the BCCI" i don know why he was ignored.. even when he was ignored his records in domestic was decent enough for a selection.. and india went thro a time when we dint get a proper keeper.. before getting dhoni..


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> And what about the role of BCCI not to give any matches to Eden Gardens on purpose? I think it is also another politics on BCCI's part. Most matches of the recent Champions' Trophy were held in Jaipur, Mohali and Mumbai without a single match on one of the best stadiums in the world, Eden Gardens.


Matches are not being held in Kolkata because the people of Kolkata are very angry about Ganguly's ejection from the national team and they start booing the players during the matches. We have had only one match in Kolkata after Ganguly was thrown out of the team and it was one of the most indisciplined crowd in recent times. I don't think we can blame the BCCI for hesitating in scheduling matches in the East. Of course there are politics involved too, but holding a match in Kolkata with Ganguly out of the team is just begging for trouble.
And Eden Gardens used to be one of the best stadiums in the world, it's not even the best in India now. There aren't enough toilets, the roofs leak, the seats are dilapidated, it's always dirty - there is absolutely no maintenance work being done to improve the condition of the stadium. During the last international match that was held in the Eden Gardens stadium, _The Telegraph_ reported about the shabby condition of the stadium. I read the whole story and it was shocking. You stay in Kolkata so you must be knowing all this.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 21, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Matches are not being held in Kolkata because the people of Kolkata are very angry about Ganguly's ejection from the national team and they start booing the players during the matches. We have had only one match in Kolkata after Ganguly was thrown out of the team and it was one of the most indisciplined crowd in recent times. I don't think we can blame the BCCI for hesitating in scheduling matches in the East. Of course there are politics involved too, but holding a match in Kolkata with Ganguly out of the team is just begging for trouble.
> And Eden Gardens used to be one of the best stadiums in the world, it's not even the best in India now. There aren't enough toilets, the roofs leak, the seats are dilapidated, it's always dirty - there is absolutely no maintenance work being done to improve the condition of the stadium. During the last international match that was held in the Eden Gardens stadium, _The Telegraph_ reported about the shabby condition of the stadium. I read the whole story and it was shocking. You stay in Kolkata so you must be knowing all this.



That is no excuse for not giving a match here. People will react, give opinions, demonstrate, etc it's democracy. And remember, the finger showing incident by Chappal was not an insult to Bengal but an insult to India itself. Greg should have been thrown out of the country the very next day itself. . And also do not tell me the stadia at Mumbai, Ahmedabad and Chandigarh are better than Eden. Eden is the best stadium in the world after Lords and MCG. And I also bet the problems (??) that you have mentioned that exist here exist in Wankhede, Brabourne and Mohali as well. Mohali got the matches as IS Bindra's home state who is a rival of Dalmiya and Mumbai plainly because Sharad Pawar was BCCI president. That's pure politics and partiality.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sad at the sorry state of affairs in Indian cricket at the moment.  

Football's more entertaining.  High time for all ye cricket faithfuls to abandon ship and switch your loyalties to _The Beautiful Game_, I reckon!  Talking of which, Man Utd vs. Chelsea this weekend - just in case somebody's paying attention...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 21, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> I'm sad at the sorry state of affairs in Indian cricket at the moment.
> 
> Football's more entertaining.  High time for all ye cricket faithfuls to abandon ship and switch your loyalties to _The Beautiful Game_, I reckon!  Talking of which, Man Utd vs. Chelsea this weekend - just in case somebody's paying attention...



I am looking towards this super clash, and hope Man U wins.


----------



## Poon (Nov 23, 2006)

It is good that Dada went as he was becoming sloppy. He was a great captain and served the team well. But after sometime everybody got to go he is not the future. But why can't he shut up and keep quiet instead of attracting publicity. I guess this is the new way of becoming famous and being known


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 23, 2006)

Now what about yesterday's performance against SA which was pathetic, to say the least. And that is because that australian did not pay much heed to experience of senior players like Laxman, Sourav. We can see the performance of the so called young chappel brigade yesterday who do not have the temperament and technique to play genuine fast bowling.

So Sourav was right in critisizing Chappal's method. I support him.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 30, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> *Long Live Dada...........dada will be back,back with a bang!*


 
that was a great man's prediction about another great man!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> that was a great man's prediction about another great man!




What can single man who was left out for poor form in the first place do when all the 'best' players representing the country FAILED.
there is need for a new generation of cricketers raised on fast pitches or else indian cricket is finished.


----------



## soham (Nov 30, 2006)

He can atleast provide the experience and leadership that the so called best players cant.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 30, 2006)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> What can single man who was left out for poor form in the first place do when all the 'best' players representing the country FAILED.
> there is need for a new generation of cricketers raised on fast pitches or else indian cricket is finished.


 
   either ur a joke or wat u write is a joke or ur related to Greg Chappel,Kiran More or Dravid    Do u even understand cricket?Do u know who's the most successful Indian Captain ever?Dumb question to a dumb fellow,coz may be u gonna say Dravid.The whole world considers Ganguly to be a class player and he is counted among one of the *BEST PLAYERS *& *Captains* in the World.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2006)

OH yeah lets see what dada or vvs do against SA attack.By the way i m VIRENDAR SEHWAG 
__________
He was kicked out of the team because he failed constantly for over 2 years.
__________
TENDU was considered to be the best in the world even better than dada i hope you agree with this but look what tendu is doing there,helping them in catch practice


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 1, 2006)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> OH yeah lets see what dada or vvs do against SA attack.By the way i m VIRENDAR SEHWAG
> __________
> He was kicked out of the team because he failed constantly for over 2 years.
> __________
> TENDU was considered to be the best in the world even better than dada i hope you agree with this but look what tendu is doing there,helping them in catch practice


 
*okay point taken..........its just that I live in Dada's neighbourhood(2 blocks away) so I'am damn excited...........no offence intended.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2006)

say my hello to him no offense taken


----------

